# Bacgrounds



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

What is the best method for putting a background on a tank. I know there is always the tape method, but are there other ways other then taping it which look better?


----------



## Maddog (Sep 9, 2004)

You could use some kind of glue (transparant) on the backside of the background. Be sure to take glue wich is waterresistant!

An other method is to place a big rock to the background to hold its position


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

aquatic silicone thats what i used your lfs should have some


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I've heard of people using a thin film of veg. oil, and squeegie the air bubbles - no tape needed and it'll stay on. I've recently cleaned up my tank which someone had done that to and it came right off.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

spary paint that sh*t


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I used vasaline thin coat, squeegee it from center with credit card..
It works great. Oil is supposed to be great too.
The appearance is greatly improved...


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

if your gonna glue it or anything you should jsut go ahead and paint it, i just tape it and then my power filters hold it in place


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

winkyee said:


> I used vasaline thin coat, squeegee it from center with credit card..
> It works great. Oil is supposed to be great too.
> The appearance is greatly improved...










works real well!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

newtoblackrhoms said:


> winkyee said:
> 
> 
> > I used vasaline thin coat, squeegee it from center with credit card..
> ...












I use it all the time

j/k

I may try that,


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

I used an acrylic paint! I think mine looks like sh*t!!


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

wow thats awsome freez and psycho les but we need some diy info for the unartistic
please


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

here's a pictures of b4 and after


----------

